# Freigabe von Ordner via "net share" in Windows Vista?



## DarthShader (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe Probleme, eine Freigabe unter Windows Vista (Ultimate) per "net share" Befehl zu erstellen.

Die einfache Dateifreigabe ist aktiviert, im "Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter" ist "Freigabe von Dateien" aktiviert, sowie "Kennwortgeschütztes Freigeben" deaktiviert. Gebe ich einen Ordner frei, indem ich einen Rechtsklick auf den entsprechenden Ordner mache und dann "Freigabe..." wähle, kann ich die Freigabe erfolgreich erstellen (und zwar lesbar von "Jeder"), nachdem er ein paar Sekunden Zeit für die Freigabe gebraucht hat.

Die Freigabe funktioniert einwandfrei, ich kann von einem anderen Rechner (XP) aus auf den Ordner zugreifen und Dateien ansehen.

Schaue ich mir die Freigabe per "net share Projekte" an, so erhalte ich folgende Ausgabe:


```
C:\Users\MyName>net share Projekte
Freigabename          Projekte
Pfad                  D:\Projekte
Beschreibung
Max. Benutzer         Unbegrenzt
Benutzer              GAST
Zwischenspeichern     Manuelle Zwischenspeicherung von Dokumenten
Berechtigung          RECHNERNAME\Full Name, FULL
                      Jeder, READ

Der Befehl wurde erfolgreich ausgeführt.
```

Nun zum eigentlichen Problem. Ich möchte diese Freigabe nun per "net share" Befehl erzeugen. Gebe ich also folgendes ein:


```
net share Projekte=D:\Projekte /GRANT:Jeder,READ
```

Die Ausgabe per "net share Projekte" ist exakt diesselbe bis auf die Zeile "Benutzer", dort steht nach der Benutzung von "net share" nichts, also das "GAST" fehlt. Allerdings kann ich nun nicht mehr auf den Ordner zugreifen von dem anderen Rechner aus - Windows gibt die Meldung "Auf ... kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Sie haben eventuell keine Berechtigung..." aus.

Nun habe ich folgende Fragen:

1. Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen der Benutzung der "Freigabe" GUI unter Vista und der Benutzung des "net share" Befehls?
2. Warum dauert die Freigabe etwas länger, und bei der Benutzung von "net share" ist die Freigabe sofort da?
3. Wie kann ich per "net share" nun solch eine Freigabe realisieren?


Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen


Vielen Dank!


----------

